# Polls, where should they be located?



## SierraCook (Dec 29, 2005)

I really miss having the polls visible on the left side of the page that we are viewing. Does anyone else agree?  It was really fun to see the polls and what everyone else voted. Or it would be nice to have the current poll located on the portal page.   So, I have created a poll to see what you all think.  You can vote for:  

1. Leave the polls like they are now.

2. Return to having the polls more visible. 

3.  Locate the current poll on the portal page.

4. Other


----------



## jkath (Dec 30, 2005)

I really love the polls where you could easily see them! Makes for a more fun time, imo.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 30, 2005)

Thank-you for raising this point Sierra, I've thought the same thing myself. It was so handy to see the most up to date poll on the homepage...I miss it too


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't understand how we would change them so I just said leave them.

Cameron


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 30, 2005)

I liked them on the main page too. Sometimes I don't always get the new posts. Some of the threads have new posts but have been taken off when I click on new posts.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 30, 2005)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Thank-you for raising this point Sierra, I've thought the same thing myself. It was so handy to see the most up to date poll on the homepage...I miss it too


 
So, maybe we could convince the admin. folks or Andy to bring the polls back to the portal page.  MJ or GB if you could run this by Andy or whomever it needs to be, I would really appreciate it.  I really miss having the poll visible on the portal page. Thanks!!


----------



## MJ (Dec 30, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> So, maybe we could convince the admin. folks or Andy to bring the polls back to the portal page. MJ or GB if you could run this by Andy or whomever it needs to be, I would really appreciate it. I really miss having the poll visible on the portal page. Thanks!!


I put the polls back on the portal page like they were before.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks MJ!! Your great!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks MJ,
you're a peach 

kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 30, 2005)

MJ said:
			
		

> I put the polls back on the portal page like they were before.


 
Thanks a bunch.  I really appreciate your help, MJ!!


----------



## MJ (Dec 30, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Thanks a bunch. I really appreciate your help, MJ!!


No problem. 

This little peach is happy to help when he can.


----------



## jkath (Dec 30, 2005)

MJ, you rule.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 30, 2005)

Three cheers for MJ!


----------

